# Automatic Sprinkler System with only 6.5GPM



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys, jumping from lawn to irrigation here.

I'm trying to fill out the Homeowner Design Request from Rainbird. It says there minimum GPM flow needed is 8GPM, so I called them and the guy on the phone said I should get with my city or get a pump to see about increasing the GPM.

I have a hard time believing it's not possible though.

I get 60PSI but like I said, only 6.5GPM. I'm on County Water (no well).

Any recommendations how to move forward?

Thank you


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

With only 2300 feet it's definitely possible with rotating nozzles. What's the shape of your yard look like I'm sure there are people here willing to give you a recommendation.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

J_nick said:


> With only 2300 feet it's definitely possible with rotating nozzles. What's the shape of your yard look like I'm sure there are people here willing to give you a recommendation.


Hey Nick,

I've outlined my house below. Better than me trying to draw, LOL. I actually got a plan from Rainbird 3 years ago (I remembered after posting), but I'm not sure what I put down as my GPM. Does their plan look a little overkill?

Also I need to add, my backyard slopes down towards the fence line, starting about where the dotted blue line is.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Here are the plans I found from 3 years ago. Their plan, unless I'm reading it wrong, has so much over coverage it's crazy, like being watered twice by 2 different heads.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It should be watered by 3 or 4 heads overlapping. Double coverage is absolutely what you want.

With less GPM, you just need more zones.

You can also ask the county to put in a larger water meter (but it costs). You probably have 5/8ths you could go to 3/4s and/or put in a booster pump.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The irregular shape of the lot will make any design fairly hard to do. Rainbird layout looks very good. That's a tons of head it is the right way. Your gpm will determine how many heada they could run in a zone. In the backyard, there are two heads that are very close. I understand why they did it and I think it is better to over water that small section than to underwater it.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank you gentlemen! I'll see what the county says, and/or go with more zones.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buyanet said:


> Thank you gentlemen! I'll see what the county says, and/or go with more zones.


Yeah figure double the zones at that flow rate. So if they planned for 5 figure 10.

Also huge tip - no matter what it costs material wise for the pipes - *put all your valves in one place* - have pity on future homeowners and sprinkler service guys.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you gentlemen! I'll see what the county says, and/or go with more zones.
> ...


Haha. I was wondering if there was a reason that they didn't?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes it's easier and cheaper to put in less pipe and put the valves near the zone.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

So I contacted my water authority and just got a call back about the 6.5GPM. He asked where I measured it and I told him the outside spicket. He said that's the way the plumbing is with small lines. He said my 5/8 meter has a 3/4 IPS line going to my house, and if I tie right into the service line, I should be getting 10GPM-15GPM. I did notice the line going to my spicket is rather small. He also said that 5/8 meter is capable to do up to 19GPM, but again, the flow to my house is between 10-15.

With that said, I obviously can't rely on the good ole "bucket test".

Obviously planning is crucial so I need to really find out my GPM at the service line (where I plan to tie it into). How about me putting a T in the service line temporarily (and then capping it after) to test true GPM flow? Or is there an easier way?

Thank You!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buyanet said:


> So I contacted my water authority and just got a call back about the 6.5GPM. He asked where I measured it and I told him the outside spicket. He said that's the way the plumbing is with small lines. He said my 5/8 meter has a 3/4 IPS line going to my house, and if I tie right into the service line, I should be getting 10GPM-15GPM. I did notice the line going to my spicket is rather small. He also said that 5/8 meter is capable to do up to 19GPM, but again, the flow to my house is between 10-15.
> 
> With that said, I obviously can't rely on the good ole "bucket test".
> 
> ...


This is my own personal experience, and others here may disagree.

BUT

The town water guys, down to the street you live on, in my opinion can tell you what PSI and GPM you're going to get within a few on both. They know their stuff.

If I knew you measured 6.5 from the spigot I would have told you you'll be fine. I'd design for 10 GPM.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank you sir. I put down 10GPM to be on the safe site and submitted my Property Sketch to Rainbird .... lets see what they say this time. I noticed on my original sketch 3 years ago, I wasn't too accurate. my property lines are skewed and I put 6.8GPM flow, so we'll see what they do with 10.

I've also attached my sketch here, if any of you are bored at any time, LOL. 1 big square = 20'


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Im interested to see how this turns out. 
I also have "low" flow and pressure.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

did you ever get a design back from rainbird?


----------



## sjcasey (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm also interested in how this was resolved.


----------

